# G4003g: Oils



## Splat (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm slowly getting together what I need for my G4003G lathe and am looking at oils they recommend. For the headstock Mobil DTE Light is recommended. The only place locally that has it in 1-gallon jugs is McMaster. However, I found they also list another oil that is very similar to the DTE Light, and $9 cheaper.  Mcmaster #3025K25.  For the gear box and apron they recommend Mobil Vactra #2, which McMaster also has a similar oil, though with slightly lower Saybolt number, with their stock # 1017K11.
I was wondering if anyone is using these McMaster oils, or if not, what other oils are you using? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 27, 2016)

You can use AW32 hydraulic oil for that application and it will work fine.  It is available at Tractor Supply, implement and tractor dealers, and many other places.  It is cheap and appropriate.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bob is correct on the headstock oil. I use Vactra 2 in the apron, I think it is AW68 equivalent with a little more stick? I use Vactra 2 on the ways and oil points so it is dual purpose.


----------



## tomh (Jul 28, 2016)

Call and Talk to grizzly tech dept, when I last talked to one about the head stock oil he said that they had approved the use of 30w non detergent oil.


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 28, 2016)

Probably ought to do a 'sticky' for 'Lathe Oil'

eBay seller bluechipmachineshop sells repackaged lathe oils in small quantities so you don't have to by a gallon (23 lifetime supply for me) of it.

A current listing is item # 321146352222

When I ordered he was perfectly happy to 'mix and match' the oils I needed. Even though the listing says 'South Bend', these are generic machinery lubricants.

I have no connection to the seller other than as a satisfied customer.

Stu


----------



## Splat (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going to try the Mobil DTE Light equivalent from McMaster and get the real Vactra #2 since it's only $5 more.


----------



## abrace (Jul 28, 2016)

I bought the 5 Gallon DTE light from Enco back when they were enco.

You basically burn through 2 gallons pretty much immediately. The headstock takes 3.5 quarts and shows up empty...so you fill it. Then you run through the break-in procedure and they ask you to drain it and then fill it again. So before you make your first chip you have used up almost 2 gallon containers.

My advice is to get the 5 gallon pail.


----------



## Splat (Jul 28, 2016)

Abrace, that's what I've decided to do, actually. Thanks.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jul 29, 2016)

Splat,  did your machine ship with the pictured 3-jaw chuck?


----------



## Splat (Jul 29, 2016)

I bought the lathe used. It's a 5 year old lathe. I don't know if the chuck is the same one their shipping these days. IIRC my 3-jaw has 2-piece jaws but I'm not 100% sure on that. Hopefully this weekend I'll get the stands done and the lathe up on them and aligned.  One thing I do know is the chuck keys fit a little loose in the sockets. I had to shim the spindle cam holes to get a tight fit with the chuck key.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what the additive is that is in chainsaw "bar" lubricant that makes it stick to the metal?  I have a good bit of SAE 10 and SAE 20 non-detergent oil I need to use.  Would the bar lube possibly be a good additive to the apron oil?


----------

